
Play-by-Play: Trying to make it as a sports commentator - tintinnabula
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/09/12/play-by-play/
======
soared
Free start-up idea: Twitch.tv for sports commentating. Everyone hates the
announcers for proffesional sports, why not have a platform for user-
commentators? Mute my TV and have Joe Shcmoe commentate an NFL game by
streaming the audio through my phone's speakers.

~~~
mox1
Most major sports teams claim copyright over "accounts" and "Descriptions of
the game". Now, this may not be copyright-able, but I'd give it a 90%+ chance
they would sue your brand new startup if you tried something like that...

~~~
Taylor_OD
Wasnt that a big problem for Twitch early on? Getting sued by networks because
people were streaming on their platform.

~~~
soared
Any press is good press for a startup I suppose..

------
atombath
If this guy loves being an announcer to the point that they'll do kid's soccer
or hockey, why not try announcing for something like esports? I'm surprised
more pro's haven't seen the opportunity and moved into it.

~~~
justathot
maybe he likes announcing sports and not people playing videogames

~~~
zachsnow
And while some people say "esports is sports", maybe this person doesn't want
to announce esports. And that's just fine.

------
nradov
Amazingly enough several colleges actually offer Bachelors degrees in sports
broadcasting now. I have a feeling that they're setting up the majority of
their students for disappointment.

[http://learn.org/articles/Which_Schools_Offer_a_Sports_Broad...](http://learn.org/articles/Which_Schools_Offer_a_Sports_Broadcasting_Degree.html)

------
roflchoppa
i hope that in the future audio channels can be split into two streams, one
with commentary, and one just sounds of the game (or car racing).

~~~
chrishas35
I no longer have a proper surround system, but when I was able to mute the
center speaker to create the effect. Not sure if broadcasters have changed
their mix to prevent this from being possible.

~~~
atombath
One day I had turned on the television and found a MLB game as an interim
choice while I found something else to watch. I didn't know, but my center
channel's wiring had gone loose from moving speakers around. There were no
announcers and it was so... wonderful. It was peaceful and I'll even say it
was relaxing. For the first time in my life I enjoyed professional baseball...
and kept it on. Ever since, I wonder why providers don't offer announcer
muting.

~~~
kryptiskt
The premium subscription to MLB.TV allows one to choose commentator track, and
one alternative is to only have park sounds.

